# Benefits Eligibility Question



## D3str0 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I’m currently enrolled into Medical through my spouse, I was not a Target employee by that time. I  started working at Target and now I’m elegible for Medical, however I can not enroll myself because it say’s that I am currently enrolled under my spouse. I tried calling Pay & Benefits but they don’t understand clearly what has to get done and I been trying to call today again and is literally impossible to get on hold with someone (human).

Any advice on how to solve this? Any direct phone number to avoid the automated machine?


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 20, 2022)

I don't know if you can be enrolled under 2 insurance programs. Your spouse might have to dis-enroll you first.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2022)

D3str0 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m currently enrolled into Medical through my spouse, I was not a Target employee by that time. I  started working at Target and now I’m elegible for Medical, however I can not enroll myself because it say’s that I am currently enrolled under my spouse. I tried calling Pay & Benefits but they don’t understand clearly what has to get done and I been trying to call today again and is literally impossible to get on hold with someone (human).
> 
> Any advice on how to solve this? Any direct phone number to avoid the automated machine?


If you work at a store, you need to be at spot for 6 months & 1250 hours worked.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 20, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> I don't know if you can be enrolled under 2 insurance programs. Your spouse might have to dis-enroll you first.


One would be primary and the other secondary, picking up costs that the primary does not.


----------



## LK18 (Apr 20, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> One would be primary and the other secondary, picking up costs that the primary does not.


Sounds like you would be better off with supplementary insurance, not 2 main health plans.


----------



## Tacopie (Apr 21, 2022)

D3str0 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m currently enrolled into Medical through my spouse, I was not a Target employee by that time. I  started working at Target and now I’m elegible for Medical, however I can not enroll myself because it say’s that I am currently enrolled under my spouse. I tried calling Pay & Benefits but they don’t understand clearly what has to get done and I been trying to call today again and is literally impossible to get on hold with someone (human).
> 
> Any advice on how to solve this? Any direct phone number to avoid the automated machine?


You would have to lose your insurance. Your husband would have to lose his job, you guys divorce or something life changing For you to get it at this time. Otherwise you have to wait until next enrollment.

Our health benefit do not act as a secondary. It is not health insurance it’s health benefits.You would have to have our benefits first then your husbands could act as a secondary.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 27, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> I don't know if you can be enrolled under 2 insurance programs. Your spouse might have to dis-enroll you first.


In the past, couples could be simultaneously enrolled in two different health plans, as a means of completely getting all of their medical bills paid in full. Unfortunately, particularly since Obamacare, companies have jerry-rigged the "Coordination of Benefits" system so it often cancels out the benefit of being simultaneously covered by two health plans.  As said by Tacopie, our plan and those of many other employers no longer recognize "secondary" coverage, only "primary" coverage.   In short, this may be more trouble than it's worth long as you are covered under your spouse's plan.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 27, 2022)

You should be able to join targets during open enrollment or when you first become eligible and then he should be able to drop you as a special circumstance of you becoming eligible and enrolled in another plan.  Alternatively, you can wait until his open enrollment and he drops you and then you pick up targets as a special enrollment of losing your other coverage.  You need to look to see which option, yours or his give you the best coverage and price.  

"When an employee experiences a qualifying life event, the employer must generally allow them a special enrollment period of *at least 30 days*, during which they can enroll or make changes to their coverage, or drop their coverage (note that this differs from the individual market, where special enrollment periods)"


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 27, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> You would have to lose your insurance. Your husband would have to lose his job, you guys divorce or something life changing For you to get it at this time. Otherwise you have to wait until next enrollment.
> 
> Our health benefit do not act as a secondary. It is not health insurance it’s health benefits.You would have to have our benefits first then your husbands could act as a secondary.


It did for my family for many years.


----------

